# cpufrequtils Regler (governor) lässt sich nicht ändern

## drakesoft

Hallo, wie schon gesagt der Regeler lässt sich nicht ändern obwohl er verfügbar ist. 

```
server ~ # cpufreq-set --governor ondemand

server ~ # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: gx-suspmod

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 0

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.2 MHz - 301 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 79.9 MHz und 301 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "performance" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 301 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

```

Ist das evtl ein Bug im Kernel? 

Grüße

Drakesoft

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

das kann möglicherweise auch an der verwendeten cpufrequtils Version liegen. In portage gibt es nur Version 002, während es bereits Version 005 gibt. Leider scheinen die entsprechenden maintainer nicht daran interessiert zu sein, sich um diesen Bugreport zu kümmern.

----------

## flash49

probier es mal direkt:

 *vorher wrote:*   

> #cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
> 
> performance
> 
> # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq 
> ...

 

setzen:

```

#echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

```

 *nachher wrote:*   

> # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
> 
> ondemand
> 
> # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq 
> ...

 

----------

## drakesoft

Manuelles ändern nützt auch nichts

```
server ~ # echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

server ~ # cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: gx-suspmod

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 0

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.2 MHz - 301 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 82.2 MHz und 301 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "performance" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 301 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

server ~ # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

performance

```

----------

## flash49

 *drakesoft wrote:*   

> Manuelles ändern nützt auch nichts
> 
> 

 Hast du auch den "Governor" und die Treiber für deine CPU im Kernel? Bei den Intel CPUs hat sich der Treiber auch mal geändert.

----------

## drakesoft

ja natürlich die governor hab ich fest rein gebaut und den treiber als modul. Wie das log schon sage benutze ich "gx-suspmod" da ich einen geode GX1 besitze. Vorher hatte ich Debian auf diesen Rechner da funktionierte das sehr gut.

----------

## SvenFischer

Stoppe mal den Dienst (/etc/init.d/cpufreqd stop) und setzte dann mal manuell frequenz/governeur. Wenn das klappt, dann stimmt evtl. etwas in der config vom cpufreqd nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das kann möglicherweise auch an der verwendeten cpufrequtils Version liegen. In portage gibt es nur Version 002, während es bereits Version 005 gibt. Leider scheinen die entsprechenden maintainer nicht daran interessiert zu sein, sich um diesen Bugreport zu kümmern.

 Dein Wunsch wurde erhört  :Wink: 

```
# eix -I cpufreq

[I] sys-power/cpufrequtils

     Available versions:  002-r4 005[1] {debug nls}

     Installed versions:  005[1](03:20:45 24.09.2008)(nls -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/cpufreq/cpufrequtils.html

     Description:         Userspace utilities for the Linux kernel cpufreq subsystem

[1] "arcon" /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon
```

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Polynomial-C

Leider nicht wirklich. eix zeigt dir ja sogar an, daß die Version aus einem overlay ist.

----------

